# NEXT ESSEX/HERTS MEET NEW VENUE***



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi folks just a quick 'heads up' on the next scheduled Essex meet, this will be on Thurs 27th February at the George and Dragon pub in Ingatestone Essex. More details to follow in the future so please get your name in the frame!

Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it, new year, nice to have a change  I'm there.


----------



## Bigz (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm interested in attending this!!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Ouuuuu deeper into Essex territory. Will I need my passport??????? :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Bigz said:


> I'm interested in attending this!!


The more the merrier 



slineTT said:


> Ouuuuu deeper into Essex territory. Will I need my passport??????? :lol:


And Elias, the further you go into Essex, the less chance you have to escape :twisted: :lol:


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

We will be there!!


----------



## Brummieboy710 (Feb 19, 2014)

Sounds good, I'm interested. What time? what's the plan?


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Paul
Should be able to make it !
Gareth


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Brummieboy710 said:


> Sounds good, I'm interested. What time? what's the plan?


They usually meet at 19:30 but I get there at 20:00 due to work so from 19:30 onwards 8)


----------



## Brummieboy710 (Feb 19, 2014)

TTchan said:


> Brummieboy710 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good, I'm interested. What time? what's the plan?
> ...


cool, thanks.


----------



## mattyallen13 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd so be there if I had petrol :/

Maybe next time


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Change of plan, I won't be joining you tomorrow, have a good evening


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Cant make it sorry away with work arghhhhh !


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Who's coming then? I'll come down if there's going to be a few cars.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry Paul but trafic is impossible, i could not even get to the North Circular. See you all next time.....


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

I always find these meets too late :x


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

After moving house and getting settled now going back to Tt ownership.

Will have car up and running in a few weeks


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

What about a return to the pub we went to in all bury the catherinewheel


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

Got the keys to my TT so would love to meet fellow Essex/ London TT owners


----------

